# Randolph County Turkeys



## buckmanmike (Mar 19, 2006)

I am going to Randolph County the first week of april, so ya'll save me a Tom. I saw 22 one day during the last week of deer season, so I will be checking out that area. Good luck to all.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope you get you a nice longbeard, buck!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 15, 2006)

Have you been and how did you do?
Sue


----------

